
The tech diversity blind spot - orbitur
http://eev.ee/blog/2015/11/06/the-tech-diversity-blind-spot/
======
aarestad
Thank you for this great article. I appreciate the efforts made by people to
look past themselves and the "obvious" reasons for things. Isn't that what
makes good engineers good?

------
new_corp_dev
Unsubstantive pot-stirring, followed by a Patreon link.

